# Open Bay Spot In Port A Next Thurs -- Sat?



## Cliffshot (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey anyone have an open spot in the Port A Corpus Christi area for an experienced guy with good gear and willing to pay for gas and bait and help clean boat?

Vacationing with the wife and staying on Port A.

Thanks,

cliffshot


----------

